# Is it possible to reset your metabolism ?



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

Is this a myth ?

Came across this concept on Iron Addict boards where John Pinder also known as 'exmgtoo', apparently resets his clients metabolic rates after a certain period of time where they can eat anything they like and manage to stay in lean/ripped shape.

I've done a few searches on this but it's all hush hush and not much info on it out there, so was wondering myth or not ?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

I can't say for certain but with so little info this sounds like quackery of the highest pedigree.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I've read about such concepts & it is possible to a degree

but if you stop everything that gets you that "improvement" then you'll soon be back @ square 1


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

i know you can speed a metabolism up

i know james llewellyn on here (pro iffb) used to talk of helping client do this with small meals often with cardio over time


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> I can't say for certain but with so little info this sounds like quackery of the highest pedigree.


That's what my initial thought was as well and the guys I asked said the same that its BS, but when it comes from a pretty sound and reputable guy like John Pinder then it makes you really wonder whether it is possible or not ?


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

xpower said:


> I've read about such concepts & it is possible to a degree
> 
> but if you stop everything that gets you that "improvement" then you'll soon be back @ square 1


Care to elaborate on this approach if you can remember anything from the top of your head ?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Reset it to what though, like back to when you were 20 yrs old? Interesting to be sure...anything more Xpower?


----------



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

You can offset metabolic damage that may have occurred through stockpiling (by not overusing) certain metabolic hormones and making them available for usage. Kind of how the concept of cheat meals work. I did some writing on this a while ago but not sure if I'm allowed to put links on here. Insulin, Thyroid and Leptin probably being the most important.


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

I recently saw one of that elliot hulse vids all about reseting his metabolisim so search his channel and see what he says! might give it a go when i cut again!


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes possible.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I've done a very similar protocol to great effect. Although I kept my cheat days below 6k cals


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Learney said:


> You can offset metabolic damage that may have occurred through stockpiling (by not overusing) certain metabolic hormones and making them available for usage. Kind of how the concept of cheat meals work. I did some writing on this a while ago but not sure if I'm allowed to put links on here. Insulin, Thyroid and Leptin probably being the most important.


interested in this .

are the writings available on your website?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

A lot of ''it can be done''....not much in the line of how though.


----------



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

As I'm not entirely sure links are cool have cut and pasted and if any of the Mods say this isn't cool please just delete:

METABOLIC DAMAGE

I could be the bearer of bad news I'm sorry to say. Luckily as in most cases it isn't all bad and the purpose behind this is to cut through the c**p and hopefully give some of you an idea of what lies ahead. Also giving you some realistic timelines for your goals and aspirations.

I'm not one to blow smoke up peoples ****s and I won't hold back with the harsh reality of what lies ahead for someone attempting to make a dramatic physical change to themselves. I will also tell you that a high percentage of people fail for a multitude of reasons. Many of the reasons are down to a lack of persistance and the belief that in a very short time frame a huge amount of large changes will be seen.

I will hold my hand up and say that am I partly to blame for this belief .When I am part of or witness an incredible physical change in a short time frame of course I want to show people it, to inspire people and for people to understand there is light at the end of the tunnel. The issue is that when I present something someone has never seen before it becomes contentious and it drags up all manner of irrationale reasoning as to 'how' they or I did it. Frankly I don't care too much about what people think, I have no reason to utilise something to push my business and certainly don't have the time to be mocking up pictures to claim that I'm something i'm not. The reason I hold my hand up is that when I present a transformation the uneducated amongst us, the poor trainers and the sceptics will dismiss things without knowing ANYTHING about the person in front of them. I'm certainly not deceiving anyone I just wouldn't want to divulge every last detail about my clients hormonal status, dietary history, dietary and training regime, sleep patterns, employment status, relationship status and all the other things that are actually relevant to the transformation.

In the pursuit of fat loss and conditioning many people become dissillusioned and defeated without ever seeing anything remotely positive. We consistently use body weight as our marker for physical improvement alongside perhaps how certain items of clothes fit. Getting skinny still remains something that is the perogative of many. This piece is primarily focused on women as historically they have the most issues with metabolic and endocrine disruption. This is led majorly by the media, the 'diet' industry and the sad fact that there is a single human look that we're all meant to aspire too.

Be who and what you want to be!

I have tried, often too late in the moments before someone concludes they intend giving up to try and fix the psychological issues that underlie this decision. I try to nip it in the bud nice and early by simply being honest with who is in front of me and be as realistic as possible given their circumstances and history and their intended goals.

Just recently I presented two incredible transformations to 46 of some of the best trainers in Europe. The changes very similar, the circumstances very different which also reflected in the time frame it took to get from A-B. One a year, the other 14 weeks. The disbelief and accusations that surrounded the 14 week transformation where to be honest outstanding. Let me explain to you about metabolic damage.

If we had two different circumstances. Someone who had focused on weight loss most of their adult life. Had attended every exercise class imaginable with the false hope they would get her in shape. Ate a myriad of diets, low calorie, low fat, low protein, high protein, keto, atkins, you name it. Spent countless hours exercising in the gym, an estimated 70-100 hours of her life on a piece of cardiovascular equipment.

I'm trying to think how best to explain this in simple terms. I've spoken about these things before but in a slightly more technical fashion. When we consume food our body adapts by elevating metabolism and releasing a series of hormones etc through the endocrine system.

Am sure most of you understand NO2 bottles or nitrous that they put on cars. When you press the button this stuff is injected into the car and the car goes a LOT faster. The way it does this is the fact that the car is an internal combustion engine. The nitrous allows more oxygen into the fuel which allows it to burn faster therefore making the pistons drive harder.

Now the body has a bunch of these canisters (don't be thinking we 'actually' do but its an easy was to analogise). We have several of them, and the overlaying part of our body that keeps the car generally going is the size of the engine (Muscle tissue).

So, if we want a fast metabolic rate and efficient body we need to keep the engine as it is or soup it up (hypertrophy) to make the general metabolism faster OR we need to make sure everytime we hit the nitrous button we allow the body time to refill it before we hit it again (THE RECOVERY PHASE is how I am gonna term this).

We have a nitrous bottle that is full of INSULIN. This regulates hormonal output, has a huge factor on our inherant food choices, if our blood sugar is low our body isn't dumb it will tell you to eat something that will fix it. As the drug ind........sorry food industry knows this they have produced products that will get rid of these symptoms and get us addicted to them.

Now to talk about a few of the causes of metabolic damage.

Classical History of a weight conscious female aged 32.

Born in 1980 they where already into the generation of 'synthetic' foods, this goes right down to baby foods so there was no avoiding it. Protein is still perceived as something non critical and fat is bad for you so in their formative years they consume processed foods full of endocrine disruptors (E numbers, additives, preservatives etc etc). The chemical industry is thriving and everything, deodorants, skin creams etc are all full of them, hell the biggest selling products for babies are produced by one of the biggest drug and chemical companies in the world. By the age of 10 she already has notable hormonal disruption and iregular dietary habits having consumed cordial soft drinks and breakfast cereals riddled with sugar for most of her life so far. Estrogen levels are elevating therefore net production of testosterone is driving her to early puberty. The drops in blood sugar are causing irregular behaviour which will soon be given a name and a condition given to them as it's something we are seeing more and more of.

At the age of 10 she is thrust into the limelight of peer pressure and media perceptions. 1990 sees the rise of american TV shows of perfectly presented teens, skinny girls at the height of fashion. Dietary trends mean that the low calorie diet and low fat diet are the BIG thing.

They spend many of the next 10 years eating 500-1000k/cals less than their body actually requires made up predominently of carbohydrates. Fats are perceived to make you fat and protein is for bodybuilders. Even though they are consuming only 800-1200k/cals daily about 90+% of it remains carbs. The insulin nitrous bottle is getting hit WAY too often. Insulin recovery is progressively getting worse and the tolerance of sugars is getting worse. Over time the storage of energy into fat is increasing. Body fat percentage is increasing but the universal marker of 'weight' remains the same as lean tissue is lowering due to A) the lack of dietary protein B) the increase of stress hormones due to deficiency in calories C) The increase in use of unavailable fuel through excessive cardiovascular exercise and D) The adapting allowance of muscle loss to accomodate the low calorie intake. The body will only burn what it takes in.

By 1990 she has less muscle tissue so metabolic rate is lower. Her body is softer as the ratio of bodyfat and lean tissue has altered. Her ability to tolerate carbs has gone down as the Insulin bottle has never been given ANY recovery time with a diet that was 90+% of CHO (More than we would give an ultra endurance runner). Despite weight being the same the body is a mess. Inflamatory markers are also up due to the lack of dietary fats so chronic conditions are at high risk. Thats another article though.

For the previous years weight training has always been frowned upon as it will make you 'bulky', another myth that caused problems.

She now has an overproduction of oestrogen, a slowed metabolic rate in accordance with the intake and an underproduction of testosterone.

(READ THIS)

Now for the next 10 years up to 2000 she will chase and eat less, eat more, 'exercise' more. The 1990s saw the explosion of exercise classes, aerobics, spinning, step etc etc...They where fun and a great social thing but results where few and far between.

Diet wise every system has been used, most of which calorie controlled, always failing then trying again. Each and everyone working against what the body is designed to do but ultimatelly faith remains in them as those that stick with them DO lose weight for a while.

In the end what in 2012 I am left with is someone who is an endocrine mess, has food issues, a fear of eating, fear of lifting weights, a belief that doing more and more exercise is a better thing and STILL they DO NOT progress in any way shape or form.

Einstein coined it greatly.

"Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results"

Almost every person I deal with are amazed at how they do almost the opposite to everything they've done before. They eat more, exercise less, train intelligently. Lift more weights, rest more.

The difference between the two aforementioned people I dealt with and the timescale for progress was exactly this. One of them bought into this for a long time. The other never did!

You've got to realise that if you've followed every trend and fad for the past 10 years in both exercise and diet it will take a 'RECOVERY' period before your body adjusts enough to start to see effective results. Persist people. Undoing this extent of damage and almost reversal adaptation may take a year or more of persistence and sticking to the plan. The fact remains that its a small sacrifice to have something you've dreamed of your entire life in such a small time frame to them carry with you until your dying day.

BAD trainers are those that follow the trends and do with you what YOU think you should do, keeps you happy right.

THINK outside the box as a client, as a trainer or as someone who wants simply to improve!!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

In short eat an excessively high amount of high cals and GI carbs in one day. 6-10k cals

Sound mental but the people who do seem not to complain of the results. The other days are low cals though 1500ish


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

And still no explanation.....


----------



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

In a nutshell and put in VERY basic terms....

Allow the pancreas sufficent time to catch up on production of insulin. Everyone with conventional diets and as BB's or physique athletes who tend to go from one level of extreme to the binge mentality following extremes in dietary discipline will have a degree of insulin resistance. This will also have developed a corresponding level of sensitivity, never at any stage simply input and output being stable being stable. Create less output than production.

Don't overeat or binge. This allows the Thyroid to recover somewhat provided damage isn't long term. Lot more to this but keeping it simple. Having a cheat meal every week when you're 20% bodyfat will NOT work in the process of recovery. It's like giving an addict one hit of drugs every sunday. Recovery never occurs.

Leptin become more 'free' yet total levels go down as the individual gets leaner therefore this also adds into the equation. (Bit like how total and free testosterone differ)

Various facets of training sensitise and help with the recovery process but a whole other story.

Hardly comprehensive but a rough outline.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Learney said:


> In a nutshell and put in VERY basic terms....
> 
> Allow the pancreas sufficent time to catch up on production of insulin. Everyone with conventional diets and as BB's or physique athletes who tend to go from one level of extreme to the binge mentality following extremes in dietary discipline will have a degree of insulin resistance. This will also have developed a corresponding level of sensitivity, never at any stage simply input and output being stable being stable. Create less output than production.
> 
> ...


Cheers Learney...that makes a lot more sense.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Basic metabolism is fixed to the total mass of fat you hold and the total amount of muscle. You can modulate it to some degree, but the best way to change metabolic rate is to change body composition. When metabolism is out of whack however due to poor body comp, this creates a circular problem.

The main hormonal players are leptin, cortisol, insulin and thyroid, but the other glucocorticoids and energy related hormones like glucagon all are important too.

The idea of reseting metabolism usually refers to a quest to improve sensitivity to insulin and leptin. Am genuinely not sure about the refeed meal idea with leptin because the amount of leptin you secrete is directly proportionate not to what you eat, but how fat you are - more fat equals more leptin. The problem is that more leptin equals lower leptin sensitivity, and so no dietary juggling is going to significantly reset leptin sensitivity so long as body fat remains high - so for someone above average body fat there is unlikely to be any metabolic advantage from a cheat meal. Likewise, if very lean then leptin secretion will always be low and sensitivity always high, so again the actual hormonal effects of a high calorie cheat meal are relatively small in the scale of things.

I genuinely believe that the main advantage from large cheat refeeds is psychological rather than metabolic - it gives people variety, something to look forward to, and encourages stricter dietary compliance over time. Possibly a better approach for manipulating leptin is an IF approach, although that is linked to small issues for reducing insulin sensitivity in some studies.

In respect of insulin itself, there are more factors involved. Contrary to popular belief, glucose feeding, even when frequent and in insane amounts, does not impair insulin sensitivity - it's continued high fructose overfeeding that does that, combined with high glucose. For this reason, reducing sugar (fructose:glucose ratio 1:1) can be beneficial for improving insulin sensitivity even where total carb intake remains the same. In this sense high fructose feeding has more effect on glucose metabolism than the amount of glucose consumed. Likewise saturated fats impair glucose sensitivity when consumed regularly in quantity, so are better swapped out for mono unsaturated fats and omega 3:6 balanced PUFA's.

Secondly, insulin sensitivity is regulated largely by activity (via what exercising muscles does to activate the enzyme AMPK and GLUT4 glucose transporters) as well as diet, so to improve glucose metabolism and insulin sensitivity, do some cardio and be active. You don't have to be a slave to the treadmill, but if your day to day job is totally without activity, make sure you make up for it elsewhere.

Finally though, genetics is the trumping card for the ultimate levels of sensitivity to these hormones you can achieve - if cursed with poor genetics (and it's estimated in some nutrigenomic studies that around 45% of people have a varying degree of genetic limitation to their insulin sensitivity), then you are kind of stuffed to a point with a high carb intake. If your insulin sensitivity at a genetic level is very good though (estimated around 30% of people) then the evidence suggests that higher carb intake actually works better.

Personally I don't feel confident enough in my own understanding of the info out there to say that any of the often hyped protocols for adjusting metabolism (independent of body composition) are effective to any large degree... they might be, but to me the things that matter most are still the basic principals of low-moderate intake of sat fats and sugars, calorie controlled eating, high provision of dietary nutrients, and plenty of activity and exercise - and then consistency and patience!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I used to spend a lot time in iron addicts. John Pinder/Exgmtoo the guy who prescribes it, doesn't even try to explain it scientific. He point of view is that it works. And thats good enough for me

I have my own theories which are logical and have roots in science. Which is around leptin manipulation as well as how quickly the metabolism increases related to volume of food consumed compared to how slow it actually tapers off in a heavy deficit.

However this is just theory, rather than scientific 'proof' on it, so its just speculation.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

simonthepieman said:


> I used to spend a lot time in iron addicts. John Pinder/Exgmtoo the guy who prescribes it, doesn't even try to explain it scientific. *He point of view is that it works. And thats good enough for me*
> 
> I have my own theories which are logical and have roots in science. Which is around leptin manipulation as well as how quickly the metabolism increases related to volume of food consumed compared to how slow it actually tapers off in a heavy deficit.
> 
> However this is just theory, rather than scientific 'proof' on it, so its just speculation.


That is the main point with any of it - does it work, and does it allow for a decent quality of life? If the answer is yes then the mode of action matters less (so long as it's not causing a health issues elsewhere of course).

My personal instinct is biased by my main interest which is nutrigenomincs - that genetic diversity across the whole genome/human population means different people have a different optimal diet for metabolic health and body comp, and different genetics lead to different tweaks to similar problems as an optimum solution (but basic principals like energy balance, good nutrient intake etc remain a constant).


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

dtlv said:


> That is the main point with any of it - does it work, and does it allow for a decent quality of life? If the answer is yes then the mode of action matters less (so long as it's not causing a health issues elsewhere of course).
> 
> My personal instinct is biased by my main interest which is nutrigenomincs - that genetic diversity across the whole genome/human population means different people have a different optimal diet for metabolic health and body comp, and different genetics lead to different tweaks to similar problems as an optimum solution (but basic principals like energy balance, good nutrient intake etc remain a constant).


I stand by the most effective diet, is the one you can maintain consistently whilst achieve results. The same thing goes for training. Does it mean its optimum? sometime yes, some time no.

For me, its easy to stay on low calories during the week and IF free's up a lot of time for me to do more work and find time for the gym. I've often worked 12 hours days. However when i do that I like to let lose at the weekends. I like to cook big meals and am a social eater at the weekends.

I also looked leaner on this diet. So for me it worked extremely well.

If you are obsessed about eating 100% clean all the time and feel you need to eat 6 times a day or struggle with low cal days. You'll give up after two weeks. Making it a heap of ****.

The big problem with beginner and intermediate trainers is that they flip it all over the place. They do a new diet and start a new training routine at the same time. They see something in someone journel and start doing that. That change from cutting and bulking and eat different foods. ie they have no control variables and can't understand what is working and why. But the worst thing is, they always thing they do know. That why people who do simple things and consistently are often the guys that get to the top in sport. Thow AAS into the mix for a novice they will never know as they re playing with loaded dice

Before anyone tries an 'advanced' diet. They should make sure they understand how their body works with the basics. They know their TDEE, BMR, what Macros work best. and have worked this into both cutting and bulking and maintaining.

I believe in the pareto law. 20% of you efforts get you 80% of the results. But most of the body building community obess about the 80% that delivers 20% of the results


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

For me 'optimum' includes long term stickability, but within that stickability to basic principals there also has to be fluidity and evolution... I don't believe there actually is an optimum in the sense of a perfect approach for an individual all the time because things change as your body changes, and what works best at one time might not work at another.

The key is finding what works for you with your make up in a general sense (including psychological factors as much as physiological ones), and then being self aware enough to tweak it the right way as you go.

It's not easy to find all this out, and often takes a lot of experimentation on the way and often the need of help from intelligent others who can help a person see past their own biases and distortions, but long term once found, it will see a person better than any cookie cutter approach.


----------



## lovingit (Nov 5, 2012)

Some great reading off some extremely knowledgable people .


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

has martin based if on this ?


----------



## exmgtoo (Feb 24, 2013)

hello everybody.. one of my clients sent me this link so i thought id respond. first off nice looking board... ty for allowing me to post here...

anyway i have been helping clients for years to reset their metabolism thru diet and eventually be able to eat 5 -7k cals per day while staying lean. and as you know the more food you eat the more size and strength you can add. however with most folks eating more usually means adding fat but i have been able to work around this. i have a lot of clients in UK doing just this. and it is not a myth... =0)



Guvnor said:


> Is this a myth ?
> 
> Came across this concept on Iron Addict boards where John Pinder also known as 'exmgtoo', apparently resets his clients metabolic rates after a certain period of time where they can eat anything they like and manage to stay in lean/ripped shape.
> 
> I've done a few searches on this but it's all hush hush and not much info on it out there, so was wondering myth or not ?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

exmgtoo said:


> hello everybody.. one of my clients sent me this link so i thought id respond. first off nice looking board... ty for allowing me to post here...
> 
> anyway i have been helping clients for years to reset their metabolism thru diet and eventually be able to eat 5 -7k cals per day while staying lean. and as you know the more food you eat the more size and strength you can add. however with most folks eating more usually means adding fat but i have been able to work around this. i have a lot of clients in UK doing just this. and it is not a myth... =0)


Wow, did my call find you all the way over from to Iron Addicts.

Everyone take note of this guy, John is one of the top guys out there and has forgot more than most of us will know about lifting. I though his diet stuff was a little crazy at first, but if you have every seen his clients results (and indeed his own lifting) you can't argue with them.

John, ar eyou going to post on here more often?


----------



## exmgtoo (Feb 24, 2013)

ill stop in occasionally when i can.. been slammed lately (well always) but ill try ty for the welcome



simonthepieman said:


> Wow, did my call find you all the way over from to Iron Addicts.
> 
> Everyone take note of this guy, John is one of the top guys out there and has forgot more than most of us will know about lifting. I though his diet stuff was a little crazy at first, but if you have every seen his clients results (and indeed his own lifting) you can't argue with them.
> 
> John, ar eyou going to post on here more often?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

just for the record here is a easy 800LB deadlift from the man above


----------



## exmgtoo (Feb 24, 2013)

yup dats me and my famous moccasins. =0)


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

exmgtoo said:


> yup dats me and my famous moccasins. =0)


lol, i never noticed that. You should patent that look.

powerlifting moccas


----------



## Guvnor (Feb 28, 2011)

exmgtoo said:


> hello everybody.. one of my clients sent me this link so i thought id respond. first off nice looking board... ty for allowing me to post here...
> 
> anyway i have been helping clients for years to reset their metabolism thru diet and eventually be able to eat 5 -7k cals per day while staying lean. and as you know the more food you eat the more size and strength you can add. however with most folks eating more usually means adding fat but i have been able to work around this. i have a lot of clients in UK doing just this. and it is not a myth... =0)


Hi John

Appreciate you coming over from IA to respond about one of your methods.

Care to tell us a bit more about this unconventional method ? From what I've understood is its basically a sort of a zig zag diet but for longer periods ? So you'll have a period of famine, then balance, then feast etc.

I did ask around on this method of yours, but most replied it weren't possible until I came here. Being able to eat 5/7k a days and still stay lean is pretty extra ordinary I must say but to the average lay person

it'll ring of bells as for most 3/4k is the limit.


----------



## exmgtoo (Feb 24, 2013)

as far as the diet method, zig zag, waved cals, keto, static cals, cheat day variations, etc... that's not the key. they key is getting down to 6 - 8% body fat first. once you achieve that % or lower then you add cals back in slowly keeping a watch on bf. if you start t chub up you do a quick cut then back on increased cals. if all hormonal levels are in the normal or higher range this can be done in anywhere from 6 months 1.5 years depending on how well you stick with the plan and how much fat you were carrying to start with. as far as eating 5 - 7k per day i have a lot of clients doing just that. did it happen on 2 months? no for most it averages out to about a year or so. check out some of my clients before and after picks at my board. for the guys eating 5+k a day almost half of that food is junk food. and as i said i have a several clients here in UK doing just this.

i work with several fighters to make weight for their fights and all of my guys come in at least 20lbs over weight on fight night.

i am 54 years old and have been at this for along time. needless to say i have tried just about everything along the way.... one thing i found is that old school still works. =0)


----------



## ksrcrider (Feb 20, 2013)

Layne Norton has a blog about revamping your metabolism.. Long story short, you have to add 10-15 calories a week for up to a year or two. To basically re-stabilize it. Went to saying "bad" coach's will have girls go on 600 calorie diets and do 2 hours of cardio to get them in contest shape.. Starving your self for a long period of time f's up your metabolism to the point where your body wont lose anything no matter how much cardio you do and starve yourself.. By adapting your body with very small increments of calories will get your metabolism back up and running..


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

exmgtoo said:


> *as far as the diet method, zig zag, waved cals, keto, static cals, cheat day variations, etc... that's not the key. they key is getting down to 6 - 8% body fat first. once you achieve that % or lower then you add cals back in slowly keeping a watch on bf.* if you start t chub up you do a quick cut then back on increased cals. if all hormonal levels are in the normal or higher range this can be done in anywhere from 6 months 1.5 years depending on how well you stick with the plan and how much fat you were carrying to start with. as far as eating 5 - 7k per day i have a lot of clients doing just that. did it happen on 2 months? no for most it averages out to about a year or so. check out some of my clients before and after picks at my board. for the guys eating 5+k a day almost half of that food is junk food. and as i said i have a several clients here in UK doing just this.
> 
> i work with several fighters to make weight for their fights and all of my guys come in at least 20lbs over weight on fight night.
> 
> i am 54 years old and have been at this for along time. needless to say i have tried just about everything along the way.... one thing i found is that old school still works. =0)





ksrcrider said:


> Layne Norton has a blog about revamping your metabolism.. *Long story short, you have to add 10-15 calories a week for up to a year or two. To basically re-stabilize it.* Went to saying "bad" coach's will have girls go on 600 calorie diets and do 2 hours of cardio to get them in contest shape.. Starving your self for a long period of time f's up your metabolism to the point where your body wont lose anything no matter how much cardio you do and starve yourself.. By adapting your body with very small increments of calories will get your metabolism back up and running..


Start (or get lean) and then build up energy intake very slowly. Both of the above make sense to me very much and am a big fan of lean bulking with any dietary changes, kcals or macros, always made slowly. Is ironic in a way that's kind of how obesity most commonly occurs, with similar gradual small habitual increases in calorie balance over a long period of time... the main difference though is no corresponding exercise/muscle development increase as a metabolic control to channel the energy and partition the nutrients, and usually starting from a higher 'more average' body fat level with higher adipocyte activity to suck the kcals up.

Btw welcome to UKM @exmgtoo and @ksrcrider, always happy to add to our international membership. :beer:


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

exmgtoo said:


> as far as the diet method, zig zag, waved cals, keto, static cals, cheat day variations, etc... that's not the key. they key is getting down to 6 - 8% body fat first. once you achieve that % or lower then you add cals back in slowly keeping a watch on bf. if you start t chub up you do a quick cut then back on increased cals. if all hormonal levels are in the normal or higher range this can be done in anywhere from 6 months 1.5 years depending on how well you stick with the plan and how much fat you were carrying to start with. as far as eating 5 - 7k per day i have a lot of clients doing just that. did it happen on 2 months? no for most it averages out to about a year or so. check out some of my clients before and after picks at my board. for the guys eating 5+k a day almost half of that food is junk food. and as i said i have a several clients here in UK doing just this.
> 
> i work with several fighters to make weight for their fights and all of my guys come in at least 20lbs over weight on fight night.
> 
> i am 54 years old and have been at this for along time. needless to say i have tried just about everything along the way.... one thing i found is that old school still works. =0)


What's the link to your boards pm it to me thanks.


----------



## exmgtoo (Feb 24, 2013)

ksrcrider said:


> Layne Norton has a blog about revamping your metabolism.. Long story short, you have to add 10-15 calories a week for up to a year or two. To basically re-stabilize it. Went to saying "bad" coach's will have girls go on 600 calorie diets and do 2 hours of cardio to get them in contest shape.. Starving your self for a long period of time f's up your metabolism to the point where your body wont lose anything no matter how much cardio you do and starve yourself.. By adapting your body with very small increments of calories will get your metabolism back up and running..


 thats not how i do it but i dont have the only show in town either. =0)


----------



## exmgtoo (Feb 24, 2013)

dtlv said:


> Start (or get lean) and then build up energy intake very slowly. Both of the above make sense to me very much and am a big fan of lean bulking with any dietary changes, kcals or macros, always made slowly. Is ironic in a way that's kind of how obesity most commonly occurs, with similar gradual small habitual increases in calorie balance over a long period of time... the main difference though is no corresponding exercise/muscle development increase as a metabolic control to channel the energy and partition the nutrients, and usually starting from a higher 'more average' body fat level with higher adipocyte activity to suck the kcals up.
> 
> Btw welcome to UKM @exmgtoo and @ksrcrider, always happy to add to our international membership. :beer:


 ty for the welcome


----------



## exmgtoo (Feb 24, 2013)

Ukmeathead said:


> What's the link to your boards pm it to me thanks.


click on my name and it will give you the option of going to my website...


----------



## exmgtoo (Feb 24, 2013)

i'd like to add 1 more thing. there is no exact science to weight loss. its different for everyone and often times i play it by feel with the individual needs of each person.


----------

